# Fasttech Help



## Mario (18/8/14)

Hi Folks
my order from Fasttech has arrived on 15-08-2014 Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)
Could anyone tell me which Courier will deliver it ?
How long must I still wait?


----------



## kimbo (18/8/14)

Mine normally comes with the normal post office, and it sits at customs for a week or more before it is send on it's way to you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (18/8/14)

It will be delivered to your nearest post office.
Use http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/.
If it is in South Africa, use http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html . They should also show your local number.

Give or take a week from hitting our shores.


----------



## kimbo (18/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Mine normally comes with the normal post office, and it sits at customs for a week or more before it is send on it's way to you


 
In transit 2014/08/14 17:09 WELKOM (HUB) 
In transit 2014/08/12 10:41 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
From Customs 2014/08/12 06:50 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
To Customs 2014/08/08 06:02 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
Incomming International 2014/08/07 02:42 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)

That was the last one


----------



## Mario (18/8/14)

lol
This is the latest update
1
Incomming International
2014/08/15
11:56
JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)


----------



## shabbar (18/8/14)

Mario said:


> lol
> This is the latest update
> 1
> Incomming International
> ...


 
you have another week of waiting .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (18/8/14)

oh well
Thanks


----------

